# Hey There~



## BulletsMama

_  Hi Ya'll Shari here. 
Currently I have a 6 mo old Paint colt named Bullet. He is sometimes a angel and other times a devil! lol....but I love him either way! 
Glad to meet ya'll. Looking forward to getting to know everyone. Looks like this is a new forum I stumbled upon?_


----------



## cOktailz

*Hi^^ *


----------



## Katherine

Hi Shari, and welcome to the forum. You're right, the forum is new - and I'm sure it will be really busy before long


----------



## my-baby-shah

Hey There!

I agree, this forum looks very new, but by the time I've told all my internet buddies of Nintendog.com, loads will be here! x

Why not join my club in the off-topic section! Its worth while as well as making loads of new friends, we can share problems and just boast about how fantastic our horses are! 

You sound Australian, Are you?

Hope to see you in the off-topic section! xxx


----------



## Mike_User

Hi! This is a new forum, indeed. Don't expect it to remain this empty for long  I'm glad you are here!


----------



## my-baby-shah

The Admin is cool! xxx


----------

